# Fiddlehead fern



## Farmingit (Apr 20, 2012)

Need help with positive ID of fiddlehead fern. I am in upstate NY, fer found growing near streem on moist soil. 
Do you know any poisonous species of fern?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Nope, but that doesn't mean there aren't any. Try Googleing it?


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

I just had the same question and found this video on youtube from Maine Cooperative Extension. It is very clear and easy to understand. I am now confident that I can identify ostrich fern fiddleheads.

I hope this link works:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2yEdUkx8UQ]How to Identify Fiddleheads - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm so glad you posted that youtube site! 

I've been thinking about these ferns all spring and just have not got around to finding some. My intention is to get my own patch started so they would be close by.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

You are welcome, Tricia.

I am doing the same thing. I have a small patch started from purchased Ostrich ferns. 

After I watched the video I found that I have several of them growing around my house and I was able to pick a few this spring.


----------

